# Mold on Buds??



## grass hopper (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi,
My buddies got a BCN diesel auto.  It's 3' tall and all buds.  It has only 5 branches about 1/4" dia.  Each branch has a bud the size of a coke can, 12-16" long.  Very impressive.  Was waiting for some of the tricomes to turn amber, but noticed today areas of mold? mildew? starting to grow on the buds.  He harvested today because of this.  Anyone know what this brown is??  See pics.
Again, thank you very much.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm on my first grow, so I don't know what mold would look like, but I've gotta say the 3rd pic looks like what I ran into of dieing off spots caterpillars chewed through in dense areas I didn't see until it was too late.


----------



## growingpain (Sep 23, 2011)

Its Mold!! I have been dealing with it for weeks. If you leave it go it will destroy your bud in a matter of days.  If your trichs are milky take it down.  Trust me !!:icon_smile:


----------



## Alistair (Sep 24, 2011)

I've seen bud rot before; it looks like bud rot to me.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2011)

I also think it is bud rot aka botyrtis.  I found this info:

Budrot (Botrytis) is a very common worldwide fungus that attacks both indoor and outdoor crops under certain conditions. &#8220;Budrot&#8221; is also known as &#8220;brown rot&#8221;, &#8220;grey mold&#8221; and other names. Airborne Botrytis spores can be found everywhere, all times of the year, and will attack many different species of plants. Botrytis will attack flowers, and eventually leaves and stems.

Growers running sea of green, perpetual harvest, remote grows, outdoor, or multiple strains (each with different flowering periods) should keep an eye out for Botrytis near harvest time.

Outdoor growers need to be hypersensitive to weather conditions near harvest time. Rain, morning dew, frost and cool fall nights may increase the risk of budrot and powdery mildew.

Fully developed marijuana buds provide ideal conditions for spore germination: warm and moist plant tissues. Botrytis will initially attack
the largest and densest buds in the garden, because they provide the ideal conditions for germination. Weak plants will also be attacked rapidly.


Budrot will infect and turn colas to mush in a matter of days and may destroy a crop in a week if left unchecked. Botrytis loves warm, and humid (50% or over humidity) conditions. Lowering humidity will slow and stop spore germination. Good ventilation and decent air circulation help prevent infection.

A grow room may smell noticeably moldy if Botrytis has attacked one or more colas. Once a cola has been infected, Botrytis will spread incredibly fast. Entire colas will turn to brown mush and spores will be produced, attacking other nearby colas.

Ventilation may spread viable spores throughout the room.

Measures to prevent budrot in the final stages of flowering:
* Early veg and flower pruning of undergrowth to promote air circulation

* Hepa filter room and intake air sources.
* Introduce low levels of ozone into room air. Ozone is effective against pollen, podwery mildew and other airborne spores.

* Lowering room humidity (warming nighttime air and venting frequently or using a dehumidifier)
* Decreasing watering cycles and amounts to reduce room humidity

* Large, dense colas should be periodically inspected. Brown tissues deep within the bud will smell moldy and may become liquid.

* Removing fan leaves during the last few days before harvest to promote air circulation

* Serenade 

What if budrot is found?
Once budrot has been detected, the grower should isolate infected buds by removing them from the growroom immediately and harvesting the infected colas, followed by a rapid dry of the harvested colas. Take immediate steps to reduce room humidity. Afterwards, the entire crop should be carefully inspected for infection and damage.

The grower may want to harvest early if more than one rotting cola has been found. Spores may have spread and are germinating deep within other colas.

Can I salvage budrot-infected colas?
Yes. Remove the infected colas from the main room, Trim out the infection (Trim more than you can see &#8211; Botrytis often infects adjacent tissues) and quick-dry them. Re-inspect buds &#8211; they should not smell moldy.

Smoking infected buds is not recommended.


----------



## 2small (Sep 27, 2011)

Did anybody ever hear of sprinkling calcium powder on plants to prevent mold?  I think I may have read this in a book.


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Goddess - great info!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2011)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to* The Hemp Goddess *again.




just copied this for future posts...thanks

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 30, 2011)

2small said:
			
		

> Did anybody ever hear of sprinkling calcium powder on plants to prevent mold? I think I may have read this in a book.


 


I dont believe it:ignore:


----------



## thaidyed (Oct 1, 2011)

I got bud rot in late September the past two seasons. This year I took my girls inside at night since they are in portable containers. No bud rot this year at all so far. Bud rot sux big time, but that's farming. Sigh!

~TD


----------

